# Bob Sikes?



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Anyone been catching anything out at Bob Sikes? Im planing on going out a boat Friday around the area after school.


----------



## dan111213 (Jun 29, 2011)

yes and if it is after school, troll around slow with mylars and you should have plenty of spanish action.


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool, thanks. What about the reds and specks. Are they running pretty good. What are they feeding on?


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm going to hit Sikes up in the early AM i'll tell you a bridge report.


----------

